# oak stone holder



## jessf (Feb 17, 2016)

I've recently purchase a few stones that range in length by 6.35mm. The stone holder one came with won't fit the longer stone so I put together this little holder thingy to hold a range of sizes.

Just one piece of 89mmx19mm red oak cut to length and slotted with dovetails. No glue, just a tight joint. Once water and stone slurry gets at it the joints will seal right up. It should still have knockdown capability when dry. I chose to keep the grain aligned as this orientation produces a stronger dovetail and exposes more end-grain for swelling.

rough cuts




bit of sanding on the edges.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 17, 2016)

Very clever


----------

